

Lua 20 years old today - MattJ100
http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2013-07/msg00846.html

======
MattJ100
I think not many people realise that Lua has been around for so long, born
around the same time as Python.

I think it's a remarkable achievement for any software project to live so
long, and still remain relevant, and with a good quality codebase.

